# New Danny Brown Reptile Books



## Amazing Amazon (Oct 18, 2012)

We are taking pre orders on the new range of reptile books so get in quick if you want to be the first to get copies. Delivery date is early November. Link below shows the range, prices and a brief description.
*REPTILE BOOKS OF AUSTRALIA*


----------



## bowss (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome! Just ordered a couple, can't wait.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Oct 19, 2012)

Have been informed today they are arriving to us the first week of November so we will ship them the same day they arrive!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 19, 2012)

Pre ordered the monitor and snake books, can't wait for them to turn up.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Oct 21, 2012)

The 963 page lizard bible is due early next year and sounds like a ripper also!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Oct 30, 2012)

View attachment 269238
Should be ready to send next week


----------

